# Getting my feet sniffed while sleeping



## Its Anton

In the State of Ohio excist a long bike trail named The Ohio to Erie Trail. I recently rode the trail headed south. One day after departing from the company of a fellow traveler named Mr. Lunn , I rode another 20 something miles equaling around 40 miles that day. Around an hour after dark I came into the village of Corwin, OH. Corwin was a nice little place with a well maintained restroom facility that had a convenient water fountain designed to refill bottles and jugs. After arriving, I refilled on water , took a poop , ate a hobo style dinner and met some teens waiting for their weed man. The teens said they had property just up the road and offered me to hangout , smoke and then crash. After picturing the potential of an angry parent finding their kid ( with pot )and a some strange man ( me ) sleeping in their barn and me going to jail , I told the kids thanks but no thanks. The little country pot heads left the area and I begin looking for a place to sleep. I chose to set up camp under a bridge . I then followed camp making routine. Clear a small area , set up trip wires and bells to alert me of human presents , throw down tarp , bed roll and Mosquito netting. I had camp set so I but my bags in my netted enclosure and layed down to sleep. I used my important bag as a pillow and my food bag at my feet. I fell asleep fast that night . When hobo style living , you never really go into a deep sleep as you would in a house. So, I am sleeping and I am woken to a funny tickling sensation between my toes. It took a minute to realize it was the same feeling as when a dog sniffs you. Man ! with lightning speed I did a bicycle style kick , kicked something that stubbed my toe a little ( I am guessing a head ) and yelled " Roar mother fuker " , clapped my hands loud together, grabbed by high power flash light , grabbed my deadly weapon, and came flying out of the Mosquito shelter in a adrenaline rushing battle mode. I looked around a bit , sprayed some pepper spray around the area and said fuk it and went back to sleep. lol. boy oh boy it was a heart pounding experience for sure. I feel bad for what ever animal it was who was probably more scared than I was and whom got kicked in the head . I bet next time that animal smells peanut butter in someones pack , it is going to be like " yumm that smells good , on second thought, I aint even that hungry !"


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323

This reminds me of two occasions. Once I chose to sleep in the trunk of a car in Berkeley and woke up to an elderly man sniffing around at my feet which were dangling out of the trunk because it was almost noon and getting warm, I believe he thought I might have been a corpse. The second memory is from my conductor in training days.

I was a student, the conductor I was "married" to for this trip was Thomas Gillis. I can't remember the engineer, but it doesn't matter. We're traveling east towards sparks but still on Donner pass. We're passing through shed 10 and the engineer says bear. We perk up and see it's actually dead, just laying off to the side of the tracks right at the end of the tunnel.

Then about 45 seconds later our train goes into emergency. Engineer can't recover the air at the rear, the fred won't come up so he says it's gotta be an air hose. The conductor grabs the big red wrench and I grab the spare air hose. We're walking the train in light snow, and all I can think about are bears. It's pitch dark aside from our lanterns but that only barely illuminates ahead of us.

The air hose is getting heavy so I put it behind my back. I'm wearing overalls so I basically just put the thick rubber air hose horizontal across the small of my back and the two ends protrude out from the sides of my overalls where the side buttons are. Perfect little carrying location for the air hose. Walkin, thinkin about bears. Walkin, thinkin bout bears. How do you even fight a bear..

What do you do? Probably climb up the side of the train huh... lots of grain cars on this one. I'll just fly up one of these damn ladders if I hear or see a bear. Walkin the train, thinkin about bears and mountain lions now too. Big strides, I want to get this over with as soon as possible. Thomas Gillis the conductor who's training me is on my left. We're just walkin.. I wonder if he's thinkin about bears too.

All of a sudden my right hand as it's swinging back from a regular walking stride happens to feel something a little bit moist and it feels exactly like what I imagined in that split second that a bears nose would feel like. It's pretty firm, my hand just kinda bumped into it with little give. It was moist.. what the fuck that was a bears nose! I just screamed and bolted.

I was overcome with fear and just certain I was going to die. He was so close to me I hit his nose holy fuck. I then kinda noticed all I could hear was Thomas Gillis laughing as I got further from him. I noticed at the same time both hands hitting something behind me. I completely forgot about the air hose which was now getting kinda moist from the snow. There was no bear I was just being a little bitch.


----------



## Its Anton

Nice ! lmao


----------



## MarvelWair

Plot twist. It was a hobo with a foot fetish ::stinkyfeet::


----------



## Bedheadred

This reminds of something that happened to me last week.. while sleeping in the bushes behind a walmart I was laying there drinking a beer when all of a sudden a goddamn squirrel tries to climb into my sleeping bag with me. It wasn't even cold.


----------



## croc

upon reading the title of this thread i really hoped u woke up to a human sniffin ur tootsies


----------



## Dorkimus Prime

I was expecting an erotic hobo tale after clicking this thread.


----------



## Binky

croc said:


> upon reading the title of this thread i really hoped u woke up to a human sniffin ur tootsies


I was fully expecting this too. I had my own experience with some home bum taking a sniff of my feet whilst I was trying to take a nap.


----------



## croc

Binky said:


> I was fully expecting this too. I had my own experience with some home bum taking a sniff of my feet whilst I was trying to take a nap.


hopefully u gave him a swift kick to the throat


----------



## Odin

If I catch ol'Pepe sniffin my feet again I'm handing over a file and some lotion. 

Get to gettin making my little piggies soft and smooth!

::stinkyfeet::


----------

